# Ghost Shrimp



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My setup:

Rossi's tank-Holding pen for adults. 2.5 gal.
Nursery- About half gallon. Full of plants. Holds young from 3 days or first molt until around 2 and a half weeks or good size.
Hatchery- PetCo betta cup. Holds a pregnant female from when her eggs show eyes to all babies dropped. Babies stay here for 3 days or so after hatching. 
Adult Community-A heater is needed and then this will become the adult tank. Holds about 2-4 gallons. 

My shrimp get fed every other day if they have been here a while or when their stomachs are empty. I try to keep the temps at about 78*F.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 1*

So first day with the new bunch. Figaro and Bingo, the two original boys, have turned blue! However, this is thought to be a normal thing (some more brown or gray others the standard clear) by some, others think that it is the same concept of bettas, their color comes out when they leave the stress zone. One of the new mommas, a few weeks left to go on her eggies, has turned a nice reddish brown hue.

The mom in the hatchery (which is floating in the now heated nursery) has dropped most of her babies, she will stay overnight until we think her eggs are all hatched out before she moves into the nursery for recovery. (Try moving your pleopods fast enough to have your babies drop off for a few hours!)

Junior (the freebie juvi) is happy in the new hatchery. He had semi shutdown with the low temps in the old one but is up and eating algae like a little baby should. Enough for tonight. For now.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

*Update*
Mom and her babies all died. WE believe there is something similar to what bettas do to stunt each other in the eggs that killed them in the small concentration. Junior Bug is still alive and well. Next moms will be in the Nursery with tiny water changes to keep any toxin levels down and not as concentrated.


----------

